# Angeln in Kroatien auf Halbinsel Pag



## Peaceful (4. August 2016)

Hallo Leute,
wollte mal fragen ob jemand mir nen Tipp geben kann zum Angeln am Ufer in Kroatien bzgl. Angelart, Montage, Köder oder vielleicht sogar Angelplätze falls sich dort jemand auskennt. Bin noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger und wäre über jeden Ratschlag dankbar 

LG Peaceful


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien auf Halbinsel Pag*

Erstmal willkommin im AB.

Da du neu bist, weißt du es wohl noch nicht so gut, aber diese Frage bezüglich Mittelmeer u Kroatien wird sehr sehr oft gestellt.

Kroatien ist Kroatien insbesondere was Mittelmeer angeht, Heransgehensweise u Methoden werden also ähnlich bzw gleich sein wie in anderen Ladesteilen. Stichwort Suchfunktion- gibt schon unzählige Threads, hier auf der ersten Seite alleine 3, in denen das Wie, was, wo usw in CRO relativ gut beschrieben ist...
Ach kann ich auf den Thread "Aktuelle Fänge im Mittelmeer" verweisen, hauptsächlich wird dort aus ES u CRO gepostet. Neben Fangbildern werden hier auch Methoden u Spots genannt.
 Also erstmal evtl Einlesen in andere Threads, und wenn DANN noch spezielle Fragen sind, genre stellen, so mal als gut gemeinter Tipp nebenbei für nen Forenneuling.


----------



## glavoc (6. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien auf Halbinsel Pag*

Hallo Friedvoll,
wo genau biste denn in Pag? Novalja?
Hier erst einmal eine kostenlose Website mit Unterwasserkarte:
https://webapp.navionics.com/#boating@7&key=iwunGqxjzA
Und ausser deinem Spot würde mich auch dein Zielfisch und die bevorzugte Angelzeit interessieren^^...
lg
Ach ja, was haste den an Ausrüstung dabei?


----------



## bootszander (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien auf Halbinsel Pag*

Hallo Peaceful
Ich habe deine frage erst jetzt gelesen.
Da ich bootsangler bin fahre ich natürlich nur die stellen an die ich mit meinem echolot kenne. Und da gibt es einige nach ca. 40 j. als ich das erste mal da war. Trotzdem, wenn du von unten kommst kannst du unter der brücke angeln. Wenn du die abkürzung von oben nimmst mit der fähre so kannst du direckt am anlegeplatz angeln, siehe einfach von der kaimauer runter da kannst du sie schon im mittelwasser sehen. Und wenn du an den ein und auslauf vom see pag kommst dann brauchst du gutes gerät. Dort habe ich schon einige gute fische nicht halten können trotz boot und stahlvorfach beim schleppen.


----------

